# Changing default alsa device (no reboot)

## cyberjun

Hi,

     As the subject mentions, is there a way to change default alsa device without rebooting/unloading modules etc.?

Thanks.

--cyberjun

----------

## patrikas

edit ~/.asoundrc

```

pcm.!default {

type hw

card 2

}

ctl.!default {

type hw

card 2

}

```

you can use string, such as 'SI7012' as a parameter for 'card', or just plug other 'pcm' using

type plug

slave.pcm "your_pcm"

----------

## cyberjun

Will it not require a reboot? and will flash (in browser) and other applications automatically start using the new card?

I guess these changes can be done in /etc/asound.conf also

--cyberjun

----------

## patrikas

No, reboot is not required, it starts using it straight off. For flash looks like you will have to restart a browser. Yes, but

~/.asoundrc is per-user so you are not required to have additional permissions.

----------

